

"Why don't we just buy you for $15 billion?" - Zuckerberg to Ballmer - tlrobinson
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-tried-to-aquire-facebook-for-15-billion

======
skinnymuch
The Telegraph article neowin links to says that Ballmer says that line to
Zuckerberg, not the other way around. Just checked and other sites seem to be
saying that same thing. That does make more sense, right?

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
[quote src="[http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-tried-to-aquire-
faceboo...](http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-tried-to-aquire-facebook-
for-15-billion\]Zuckerberg) reportedly replied to Ballmer by saying "Why don’t
we just buy you for $15 billion?”[/quote]

if I read your comment correctly, you are saying it was Ballmer that said that
line to Zuckerberg, which would make the neowin article line a misquote. Do
you have alternative sources you can link?

------
fname
EDIT: I should read more... :)

~~~
philwelch
_Zuckerberg reportedly replied to Ballmer by saying "Why don’t we just buy you
for $15 billion?”_

------
joe_the_user
The headline makes it sound like Facebook is now planning to buy Microsoft.

I suppose that might be an interesting scenario at some point...

------
WiseWeasel
No, you're a towel!

------
J3L2404
Facebook would have withered if acquired by MS because Ballmer wouldn't be
able to shutup about it.

------
RtodaAV
He doesn't have the balls to say that. Sorry.

